# Pele Rip



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

Just been announced he's passed away,amazing person not just at football.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very sad news. 

RIP Pele.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

R.I.P Pele


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Very sad. One of the last great sporting heroes. None of the current crop of prima donnas will ever be half as good as Pele. They're all the same now, cheating every match to try to win a penalty or free kick. Very unsporting.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I saw him play at Sheffield Wednesday's Hillsborough ground in the 60's, his penalty blew my mind. Now I can't stand football; not so much the game but everything that goes with it.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Absolutely earned the right to be called The King. 
It hasn't gone unnoticed from the limited media I may watch that people have not come up with comparisons of who was better.
Pele owns the Crown for me. He gave and continued to give back to the game, the ultimate Ambassador.


----------



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

The way the Argentinian goalie has carried on during the final and afterwards really shows how the awe we used to have for footballers has dropped. I'm trying not to tarnish everyone with the same brush, but it really is indicative of the way society has changed over the last decade or longer.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Teamleader 21 said:


> The way the Argentinian goalie has carried on during the final and afterwards really shows how the awe we used to have for footballers has dropped. I'm trying not to tarnish everyone with the same brush, but it really is indicative of the way society has changed over the last decade or longer.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


His behaviour was crass and he has been widely criticised for it. Rumour is his club manager doesn't want him back.

The popularity of players and football teams is higher than ever. Top footballers are global superstars.

When you listen to the stories of footballers of days gone past modern players would not get away with the things they did. A lot of the stuff they done and laugh about would be unacceptable these days. The behaviour of players is better as they are now scrutinised closely and everything ends up in the media.


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

I agree I had a rather enlightening bbq with Tommy Smith a number of years back and you’re dead right if the top level players got up to half of what they did from the 70’s to the mid 90’s they’d be free agents in no time !


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

IvorB1H said:


> I agree I had a rather enlightening bbq with Tommy Smith a number of years back and you’re dead right if the top level players got up to half of what they did from the 70’s to the mid 90’s they’d be free agents in no time !


Not only would players be sacked or jailed, we are still dealing with the abuse that was widespread throughout clubs to this day. 

Hooliganism was also completely out of control. 

Like most things in life people manage to forget and overlook what really happened.


----------

